# Inside Door Latch Broke 05 MCS



## danielmusa (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, my inside door latch has been broken for some time. what happens is when I go to pull the handle to open the door, the door will not open. I must roll down the window and reach around. A while back I saw a pretty detailed instruction a user posted on how to take off the inside door panel and fix this problem. Has anyone tackled this repair on their own?


----------

